# 6 sets of RS4 turbos in stock At Achtuning



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2006)

$2,600 per set gets you turbos and inlet piping, an extra $200 with these parts will get you 2 APR R1 diverter valves (regularly $159 each).


You can call to order or if you prefer to order online your totals will be adjusted to the sale pricing before your invoice is processed.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: 6 sets of RS4 turbos in stock At Achtuning ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: 6 sets of RS4 turbos in stock At Achtuning ([email protected])*

What about these items like you would get with ECS's kit?:


----------



## thestryker (Feb 18, 2007)

nice, wish i had the money. too much spent on the house.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: 6 sets of RS4 turbos in stock At Achtuning (5speed6)*

We have hardware available for $75, our hardware kit includes more than the ECS kit does.


----------

